# trimming cobomba???



## j-man the skater-man (Apr 4, 2005)

how do u trim cobomba so that u can replant the trimmings and the trimed end will keep growing? i tryed before but the plant stoped growing for a long time and now it needs trimming again and i want to do it right this time...


----------



## DavidDoyle (Jan 18, 2005)

Pull up the entire stem- roots and all. Cut it in 1/2. Replant the top half.


----------



## goodie (Sep 2, 2005)

Well I have a Question that I think j-man the skater-man is asking. How do you propagate Cabomba? 

Oh yeah, hey j-man the skater-man, "Skate or Die"! Sorry had to do that. I'm not for sure how old you are but I started skating in the mid 80's and I used to HATE IT when someone would say that to me. I'm guessing skateboard and not iceskate or blader.


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

SK8 or die.


----------



## goodie (Sep 2, 2005)

Ha,ha very funny. :-|


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Cut it just above a node and replant the cutting or let it float for a few days to develop roots faster.


----------



## j-man the skater-man (Apr 4, 2005)

actually i am a blader but i am expandin to skateboard since were i live blading doesnt have many opportunities... and i dont mind the skate or die thing


----------



## slidewaysL28E (May 31, 2005)

off topic but, i hope you're having better luck with cabomba than i did, my plants grew so thick that the lower parts died off and then i had a carpet of dead feathery leaves on the bottom of my tank and it clogged the filter and everything


----------



## j-man the skater-man (Apr 4, 2005)

i am honestly very surprised its living but mine is quite healthy


----------



## slidewaysL28E (May 31, 2005)

j-man the skater-man said:


> i am honestly very surprised its living but mine is quite healthy


yeah it's very easy to care for but, when it starts to rot you had better be prepared because it's gonna be messy.


----------

